# Triangle from half guard



## MA_Student (Oct 21, 2017)

So today we learnt a triangle from half guard it's a very fiddly set up to it. These are the notes I made quickly after class.

block their left, arm left foot on hips shrimp to side, left foot around right arm, go to opposite bicep, bring other leg out also on bicep, bring left foot back to hip pull hips forward bring them close, apply triangle.

It's a very fiddly move which I don't believe I'd ever catch myself then again I'm not great at pulling off triangles myself yet anyway but just wondered people's opinion on it.


----------

